
Making Uber More Affordable for All New Yorkers - andore_jr
https://newsroom.uber.com/us-new-york/making-uber-more-affordable-for-all-new-yorkers/
======
tmaly
Uber gave CT a 20% discount. I took a ride last night, and the driver was
complaining that he just does not make enough money with the 20% discount. He
is planning to stop driving shortly and do something else.

One of his big complaints is that the smallest possible fair is around $5-$6
and Uber takes around $2.80 he said so he only gets $3 for short rides. $3 is
not worth his time.

